# Sequence of assembly on 65 GTO?



## Murf2 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi all! First time posting here and I need some help. I've got a 65 that I'm finally getting ready to put back together after about a 20 year timeout. None of my references have much info on front sheet metal assembly.

Could you guys kinda walk me through the order of assembly and any tricks to make it easier on me.

I am painting it. I had originally planned to trim the front parts then assemble the car & paint the whole thing at once. The more I look at it I wonder if the front grille assembly should be painted & assembled and then installed. I'm concerned about being able to get good paint coverage after it's on the car.

Sorry for the loong post. Any help would be very much appreciated!

Thanks,
Murf

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------

